# BBQ Events in Arizona?



## rafa602 (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone know about small BBQ competitions in AZ? Looking to try our hand at the whole competition deal. Any info is good, thanks guys!!!


----------



## normdog85 (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, if any come about in AZ please get them posted!!


----------

